# Frank ID Please



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I bought this fish a few months ago as a "black piranha" and after searching around the ID forum i thought i had a baby rhom.

But now after seeing a few pics of other member's compressus' i think i may be mistaken. I know the pics suck but he isn't very cooperative, and its difficult to take pics becase the tank is up against a wall

Thanks









here you go.

View attachment 51154


View attachment 51155


View attachment 51156


View attachment 51157


View attachment 51158


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

I am not an expert but I think I see some "bars" and the mouth is pointed upward a lot as I have seen on a lot of Compressus here on the forum.

I think you are right thinking it is an S .Compressus

greetz


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Anyone else?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cant tell from the pictures..

Do you see the bars??Thats usually the giveaway.

try to get a better side shot, or if you see the bars you will know.Compressus and altuvi are very similar.

In my opionion the most underated serra species out there.

opefe link has the best pictures of the bars under compressus info.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Cant tell from the pictures..
> 
> Do you see the bars??Thats usually the giveaway.
> 
> ...


Mine does look quite a bit like this one off of OPEFE:

View attachment 51206


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

The second picture, very unclear but appears to have the bars that go with Compressus. So I'd say compressus until better more clear pics.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The fish indeed presents elongaded spots but pics are to poor to make a positive id..........


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Photo is of no use except that it is a Serrasalmus species.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

does it look like this...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Ill post another thread when i get some better pictures.


----------

